# Please help me find this song



## 66kicks (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm so desperate to find this song, please can you help me.
I don't think this is the original version but a sample of it. I remember hearing this song a long time a go before music streaming became a thing and loving but not knowing it. I think it may even have been in a film also.
I'm hoping it's a classic and easy for you guys to help me with? It features at the start of the video below. Which is also very informative if your kids wish to learn about the great work of Florence Nightingale 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/teach/class-clips-video/history-ks1-ks2-florence-nightingale/z68fcqt


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

66kicks said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so desperate to find this song, please can you help me.
> I don't think this is the original version but a sample of it. I remember hearing this song a long time a go before music streaming became a thing and loving but not knowing it. I think it may even have been in a film also.
> I'm hoping it's a classic and easy for you guys to help me with? It features at the start of the video below. Which is also very informative if your kids wish to learn about the great work of Florence Nightingale
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/teach/class-clips-video/history-ks1-ks2-florence-nightingale/z68fcqt


Only visible for UK residents.


----------

